# the one/the ones



## 涼宮

Good evening 

How does one usually say ''the one/the ones in Polish?


For instance:


1) He is *the one* who owes you money, not me.

2) The underlined parts are *the ones* I need.

3)*The one* who did this to you was my sister.

Thank you in advance


----------



## BezierCurve

Morning,

it's almost always "ten, ta, to, ci or te" usually followed by "który, która, które, którzy..." (in appropriate case):

1) On jest *tym*, który winien jest ci pieniądze, nie ja.
2) Podkreślone fragmenty to *te*, które są mi potrzebne.
3) *Tym*, który ci to zrobił była moja siostra (or: "*tą*, która ci to zrobiła była moja siostra").


----------



## BezierCurve

Ooops, sorry cpuzey for my ninja attack...

Yes, you can alway use "to" which makes it simple. Translating it back we'd get literally "It is/was him/her, who...".


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you!  But I'm a bit confused about the last one, is _ci _not the plural person masculine form? Why do you put it if already tym, który is there?


----------



## Roy776

涼宮 said:


> Thank you!  But I'm a bit confused about the last one, is _ci _not the plural person masculine form? Why do you put it if already tym, który is there?



In this case, Ci represents the Dative form of Ty.
który *ci* to zrobił = who did this *to you

The declension of Ty is this one:
Nom.: Ty
Gen.: Cię/Ciebie
Dat.: Ci/Tobie
Acc.: Cię/Ciebie
Inst.: Tobą
Loc.: Tobie*


----------



## 涼宮

Thank you! I had forgotten that


----------



## Ben Jamin

The given examples are from written language (język literacki)
In colloquial language it is more usual to say it more simply:

1)To *on* jest ci winien pieniądze, nie ja.
2) Podkreślilem fragmenty, które są mi potrzebne.
3) *To moja siostra *ci to zrobiła.
So, the "the one" is dropped while translating to colloquial language.


----------



## CharlesXavier

Hello everyone, I was looking for any topic in which I could greet everyone here, but I couldn't find it! Consequently I'll do it now and at once I would like to explain 涼宮 that using of 'ci' may be considered as a bit less formal variation of 'tobie'. They both mean the same though when we use them in a dative meaning. 'Ci' can also be used in other meaning - e.g. 'ci sportowcy się uśmiechają, że wygrali' = '*these* sportsmen are smiling because they have won'. We usually use 'ci' to say about *these* particular objects and 'tamci' to define objects which are relatively far away (*those*).

So let's sum this all up:
ci - these
tamci - those

or second meaning

ci = tobie
take care everyone!


----------

